# ID Please



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This plant spreads by runners under the soil like a crypt. I think it may be a type of crypt. It is about 10 inches tall. Any ideas?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like Cryptocoryne moehlmannii.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I googled that plant and it looks considerably darker green. My plant is a spring green. Do they take on different colors according to the tank. Mine is plenty healthy. It has doubled at least twice.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the species, and mine is the same color as yours. The darker pictures from Google seem to be mostly emersed plants that are grown perhaps in lower light. The one image on the Dutch site that is dark green and submersed does not look like C. moehlmannii at all.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

If it gets any pink color underside of its leafs, maybe it's _C.pontederiifolia_


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have had this plant for many months and no pink. I have gone high tech and still no pink. I will keep a look out for it. The leaves of the C.pontederiifolia do look more like it though.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> It looks like Cryptocoryne moehlmannii.


I agree that's what it is. I have this plant too and it's also a bright lime green.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks you guys! Well I think the verdict is in. I did a tank rearrangement and examined all my leaves. (Got in up to my shoulders!) There is some faint blushing pink on the underside!!! SO as I wipe the egg off my face I think it is the Cryptocornye pontederiifolia. I never would have known without you guys! (Almost missed it with you telling me!)


----------

